# Cannondale C2 Seatpost + Saddle w/ Carbon Rails?



## eecc (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm looking at swapping out my stock saddle (prologo kappa pas) with a specialized toupe with carbon rails on my bike. It's got a Cannondale C2 seatpost, would that work with the carbon rails of the saddle?

Thanks!


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Just stop tightening when the clamp is tight (i.e., don't crank it down with all your might) and it will be fine.


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

eecc, curious why you're keeping the C2 seat post. I just bought a 2011 SuperSix 5, which came with the C2 seat post, and I'm not a huge fan of the looks relative to the rest of the bike. Have you considered grabbing a different post to go with that new saddle?


----------



## eecc (Jul 12, 2010)

To be honest, I don't mind the C2 seatpost at all. But what are some suggestions you have for a lightweight good bang for your buck seatpost?


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

eecc, I'm looking at dumping the C'dale seat post for an FSA SL-K carbon seat post to match my crankset.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

eecc said:


> To be honest, I don't mind the C2 seatpost at all. But what are some suggestions you have for a lightweight good bang for your buck seatpost?


Bikewagon had a sale on the ControlTech iPost for $35 a while ago. It's much lighter and better looking than the C2 except for the annoying CT logos on both sides. I learned to look past them 

As for your question, the answer is: yes, it will work.


----------

